# What exactly is a "Maintenance Wash"?



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon All, 

This is something we all see mentioned regularly but as I see it with different meaning. 
I have seen it said that someome does a full decon twice a year with maintenance washes between, others say they did a "quick" maintenance wash. To me a wash is a wash which generally includes a pre wash, pressure wash, tbm, quite often a coat of QD, wheels, barrels, calipers and arches are done also. You could say this is a maintenance wash as it is maintaining the look and finish but that is as close can I say I get to one. 

My perception from reading posts is that it is less than a full wash, perhaps a quick blast with pre wash and a pressure washer to remove dirt but then how does that fit in with the person who perfomes maintenence washes between full decons?

So what is your definition of a the maintenance wash, should the term exist, who created it?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I just wash, as in a wash, in between waxing etc.

It's just a daft term created by folk trying to sell us stuff!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Maintenance 
Wheels
Pre wash
Wash
Dry
Qd wipedown 
Glass

Full wash
Wheels removed decon and seal
Tyres dressed
Pre wash
2 bucket wash
Door shuts
Apc and brush work
Decon
Clay
Polish
Sealant or wax
Glass
Plastics
Metal work
Engine bay
Interior


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mikesphotaes said:


> I just wash in between waxing etc.
> 
> It's just a daft term created by folk trying to sell us stuff!


Bit like the term 'I detailed my car', no, you gave it a valet


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I think the term ‘maintenance wash’ originated from Pro detailers to differentiate from the more normal ‘correction and protection’ details that they carry out.

However, I could be wrong! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Luke M said:


> Maintenance
> Wheels
> Pre wash
> Wash
> ...


So by your definition what is a detail if these are the two types of washes ?


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Not sure about others but maintenance wash to me means

1.snow foam/tfr dwell 5 min then jet off
2.wheel cleaner spray on dwell 5 then jet off
3.2 bucket wash then jet off
4. dry with towel using a QD to aid in dry and give gloss

A full wash/valet/detail whatever you want to call it is all the above but i would my wheel woolies, once dry would use a wax/glaze/sealant all the rubber and plastics would get dressed, tires would be dressed , detail brush's used for grills and badges, door and boot shuts done etc....


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

R0B said:


> So by your definition what is a detail if these are the two types of washes ?


Meant full detail not wash :wall:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

A maintenance wash is a wash that maintains a finish. So arguably any wash using safe methods would count as it's those safe wash methods that are protecting your paint. 

Now, taken more broadly, the finish of a vehicle comes from all the little touches ie tyre and trim dressings, etc etc as already mentioned. So the vehicle being cleaned​ is a grand opportunity to refresh those. Exactly which you would do each time will vary from person to person and vehicle to vehicle. Eg if you have a coating like C4 on your trim you're not going to include "refresh trim dressing" on your list of things to do on a weekly wash.

I don't get much time for detailing due to family and work so I do enjoy the fact that on a well protected car, a simple prewash and jet off can really work miracles, although I know some folks prefer to wait until they have chance to do it properly  I tend to work to the principle "don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good" :thumb: Either way, given that a touchless wash is not doing the paint any harm, there is an argument that this is also a maintenance wash of sorts  

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Maintenance wash for me is auto foam with hot water in pump sprayer pressure wash of both cars then back to the wean before the wife starts complaining about spending more time with the car than them. Hench just maintaining the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

What is the difference between a clay bar and clay cloth or mitt please


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I think a 'maintenance wash' is open to interpretation. 
Generally it's considered wash wheels, a prewash, shampoo wash, rinse, dry, Quick Detailer or top up, clean windows in and out and a vacuum and wipe interior surfaces with a damp microfibre cloth.
Where a main wash would be to go all out stripping some stuff back, cleaning and topping up leather treatment, interior fabrics treatment, shampooing seats if necessary after a good vacuum.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

mb1 said:


> What is the difference between a clay bar and clay cloth or mitt please


A clay cloth though initially more expensive than a clay bar can be used for up to 10 to 20 cars and doesn't need to be thrown away if dropped like a clay bar does. Simply give it a good rinse out and your good to go again. 
They can be prone to micro marring if not broken in. To break them in, use on glass first then your good to go on the paint.

Have a watch of this and it should answer a couple of questions you might have.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

How to I use a clay cloth or mitt please


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

svended said:


> I think a 'maintenance wash' is open to interpretation.
> Generally it's considered wash wheels, a prewash, shampoo wash, rinse, dry, Quick Detailer or top up, clean windows in and out and a vacuum and wipe interior surfaces with a damp microfibre cloth.
> Where a main wash would be to go all out stripping some stuff back, cleaning and topping up leather treatment, interior fabrics treatment, shampooing seats if necessary after a good vacuum.


I see it as exactly this ^^


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

mb1 said:


> How to I use a clay cloth or mitt please


The following will help - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393469


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

What prewash snow foam do you recommend please


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

For me it's a wash and something to maintain the protection you have. E.g. Wash, hydro or wash reload etc. 

If you don't add that second step or use a shampoo with something added you are not maintaining anything....just washing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AF585 (Jul 8, 2016)

For me, it's foam and a rinse. Something I do midweek if the car has mud/gritty dust/bird S.. 'cos the wife has parked it under a tree to keep it cool. No contact otherwise. To be fair, we have very soft water so spotting is minimal.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

AF585 said:


> For me, it's foam and a rinse. Something I do midweek if the car has mud/gritty dust/bird S.. 'cos the wife has parked it under a tree to keep it cool. No contact otherwise. To be fair, we have very soft water so spotting is minimal.


I struggle to do this, we live in a really hard water area so soap doesn't foam up much and you only have to look at the car and it will get water spots. I dare not just jet it down because I would be cleaning water spots off for a month !!!!
Minimum is a two bucket wash and a wipe down with qd.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Maintenance wash for me is a bit of Radox Shower Gel and a quick shower.

Full wash is; hair cut, nose and ear trim,back sack and crack wax, Head and Shoulders shampoo on bald head,Source Mint Shower gel, and a shave, followed by a wax using Johnson's finest baby oil applied out of direct sunlight.

The reflection shots are always rubbish but I think that is down to the condition of the bodywork rather than the products used.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Do I clean the plastic with surface with HD blit hamber first then dry with clean cloth panel Wipe.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I Do and Dub a cotton make pad with C4 and apply


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

For me it's a Pre wash + PW, 2BM, wheels, dry, interior wipe and vac, windows and tyres! Something I do once a week as I have no outdoor water source mon - fri/sat and not too much time on a Sunday. 

Occasionally I go a bit further by using a polish and/ or wax and sometimes window seal 

Rarely I do a full detail with decon and clay, washes, DA and wax


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

shine247 said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> This is something we all see mentioned regularly but as I see it with different meaning.
> I have seen it said that someome does a full decon twice a year with maintenance washes between, others say they did a "quick" maintenance wash. To me a wash is a wash which generally includes a pre wash, pressure wash, tbm, quite often a coat of QD, wheels, barrels, calipers and arches are done also. You could say this is a maintenance wash as it is maintaining the look and finish but that is as close can I say I get to one.
> ...


I get where you are coming from as a wash is a wash but for some reason it gets labelled a maintenence wash and same as Naddy said a detail is really a Valet. I just simply clean the car and if I ever said to anyone that I was going to spend the day detailing my car then I would get laughed at and be labelled some sort of ***** for saying this.
It is just people on this site that use these elaborated words for simply cleaning their car and not the 99.9% for the rest of your country.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

for me a maintenance wash is your usual wash but with protection top up at the end


----------

